# Whelping Boxes



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

I am in the market for a whelping box. Woodworking is not my thing. I intend to get a plastic one for ease of cleaning that I can use over and over. Suggestions? Also, what size is best for whelping labs? Heat lamps needed (Louisiana?). I've seena few on the internet but they are around 500.00 for a large.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I used a Dura-Whelp whelping box and was very pleased with how well it worked out. Very sturdy, easy to clean and easy to store it.

Andy


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Andy... where did you order the Dura-Whelp box? Just curious... we're not into the "wood working" thing either.

Sheril


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mud Diver said:


> I am in the market for a whelping box. Woodworking is not my thing. I intend to get a plastic one for ease of cleaning that I can use over and over. Suggestions? Also, what size is best for whelping labs? Heat lamps needed (Louisiana?). I've seena few on the internet but they are around 500.00 for a large.


I'm not a "heat lamp" fan. Keeping the whole whelping box at a high temp really stress's the bitch. I prefer a large heating pad under the whelping pad for the pups to huddle up on if they're cold.

Angie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

MardiGras said:


> Andy... where did you order the Dura-Whelp box? Just curious... we're not into the "wood working" thing either.
> 
> Sheril


Hey Sheril - Here's a link for you.

http://www.xocom.com/fr/Index.htm

After having 9 hooligans in the whelping box, it still looks as good as the day it arrived! It's easy to set up - even for those of us that are sometimes "mechanically challenged"  

Andy


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

MardiGras said:


> Andy... where did you order the Dura-Whelp box? Just curious... we're not into the "wood working" thing either.
> 
> Sheril


Dogs Afield sells it http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R106-001


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

I used the Dura-Whelp, purchased from Cabela's and it worked great. Granted you could make a box but I tend to not be very skilled in the wood working department. I used a red-heating light purchased from Home Depot that I focused on one side. I really only used it the first week.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Andy - Thanks! I've saved it under my favorites. Those aren't too expensive either... I also needed something that would be easy to store.


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Angie and everone else. Which heating pad to you recommend and where can I purchase. This is my first litter coming. I've been looking at this box and am convinced it's the one for me. Another question would be what is the best size box to buy, Large or XLarge? I don't think I would need a heating lamp either in SE La. March 31st is the expected day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Mud Diver said:


> Thanks Angie and everone else. Which heating pad to you recommend and where can I purchase. This is my first litter coming. I've been looking at this box and am convinced it's the one for me. Another question would be what is the best size box to buy, Large or XLarge? I don't think I would need a heating lamp either in SE La. March 31st is the expected day.


For the first few days, the pups need to stay at around 90-95 degrees. Make sure you do your research prior to your pups coming... I use both a heat lamp and a heating pad for the first few days and have several thermometers in different areas of the box (as temp can be different from one end to the other of our large box). If pups aren't kept warm enough and head off to a corner of the box, they can quickly cool off and dehydrate.

I take the heat lamp down a few days later. If you manage it properly, it won't be a problem. Mom may get hot under it, but it's only a few days and she's not going to stay in there 100% of the time in many cases. If you are vigilant, you can turn the light off when she's in there (providing the pups warmth) and turn it back on when she gets out. The bottom line is the pups need to be kept VERY warm and ambient air temps in most homes aren't going to do it...

-K


----------



## Mud Diver (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Kristie,
I am about to order the DVD now. That's what I'm doing here....homework  BTW, we are in different flights at Lower ALA. Good luck if I don't see you!!!


----------



## ltsolwhat (Nov 9, 2003)

We have raised 3 litters (8. 8, and 9 pups) in the large dura-whelp box. Worked great. I also recommend the weaning box to go along with it. They are great products.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

is the plastic pretty thick on this? i have seen corrugated plastic before that seems pretty flimsy. also, have the pups been able to chew on the sides or anything?
________
Justin Bieber Fan


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

It is very sturdy! My litter of nine were all a bunch of wild hooligans and they did not do any chewing on the box at all. After they were done using the whelping box it looked as good as the day it arrived.

It is a very good product and was money well spent.

Andy


----------

